# Any riders here?



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Anyone ride here? Here's a pic of my new baby. Just got her a few weeks ago.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wooo Hoooo  I love me some bikes  My mom is a full patch member of the UBNC, United Bikers of California  Right now my old man is rebuilding a 61 shovel head  here's a few pics.

Here we are on the sportster









and the boys pull starting the shovel head









D on bike guard duty lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Softail Deluxe is my ride. Krystal, those ape hangers got me in alot of trouble in my locale I loved them bars...darn cops.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man the apes are the best! It had drag bars on it but I think the apes look way better, plus Ryan is like 6'3 so he sits better with big boy bars  He just put some apes on the shovel head too, it looks sick.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here are a few of my rides past and present

I just finished this one, 05 Dyna



















Fresh from powdercoat!


















And some of the fun!!!

04 Z636









And the latest GSXR!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!! The fresh powder coat looks awesome! Ryan's parents own a powder coating company and he's done that for years so he gets to do his own bike when he's ready. So exciting!!!! I can't wait to cruise on that baby


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

My little black monster: '04 FLHR, 18'' monkey bars and some other goodies...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

